# Dirt roads



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Let's talk about dirt roads! 


I'll post a few pics of a dirt road in Romania. I don't think it's particularly important.


razvant said:


> Here, we will go offroad for about 50 km between Păltiniş and the village of Sadu.
> This is a forest road which is crossing the mountains and it's not shown on the regular maps. The road is worse than it looks in the photos but it's perfect for ATVs and maybe SUVs. It can be done with a sedan like I did but I won't recommend it.
> The road doesn't have any signposts and it's very hard to keep the right track because there are many intersections out there. The road is crossing some of the poorest villages of Romania and probably of European Union, like "Riu Sadului".
> 
> ...


We want more, right? :nocrook:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

No. 1 dirt road: the Dalton highway


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Great, Timon, keep them coming! kay:


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Forest dirt road from Belca to Kepa/Mittagskogel mountain (2145 m) on Slovenia/Austria border (actually road goes only until saddle at state border at about 1600 m) is one of the most spectacular dirt roads in Slovenia (because of many dirt roads, I've seen up to now, I could say the most spectacular). It was built between two world wars. Those are only some pictures, which do not show the whole beauty and spectacularity of this road:

Soon you can see a waterfall:









A short tunnel









Inside tunnel:









Disused cableway for picking wood:









Narrow gorge:









One of several bridges









Probably the widest part of the valley, mountain trail goes to the rock right in the middle of the picture









Kepa/Mittagskogel (2145 m), which was achieved about an hour later.









From the ridge there is a nice view over Austrian Carithia (Villach at the left side), picture was taken about 100 m above end of the road)


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, nice, I haven't driven there yet.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Already seen here, the road over Mali alan pass on the Velebit mtn. in Croatia:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

How could I've forgotten to post my own pics? Here's the dirt road in Slovenia, leading (almost) to the tripoint with Croatia and Hungary.










Sign from the previous picture. :lol:









FOREST ROAD - Use on own responsibility - PROTECT FORESTS FROM FIRE









The Tripoint Highway. 









Junction. We go left.









Interesting vegetation.









One of numerous observation towers.









View from the top.









The road right of that junction.









Here I turned around and saw three beasts in the back. Quite spooky. :lol:









:cheers:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Croatian D49:



snupix said:


> Odličan odabir kriterija za državne ceste, predstavljam vam dosad neviđenu, "smooth-waterresistant asphalt + ultrashiny crashbarriers" cestu, D49! :banana:





snupix said:


> Za one sa slabim vidom :lol:





snupix said:


> A baš čovjeku dođe da odere stotku ovdje


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Ireland:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^:lol:

@Verso: That last pic looks quite spooky indeed


----------



## Kosovar (Dec 13, 2008)

ej timoni i think u speak albanian right kallzom shqip qysh me ja bo flm


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nuk flas Shqip


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

This is a suitable thread for Estonia since around 45% of our road network is gravel roads. Here's a video from the Beijing-Paris race when they were driving through Estonia:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

One very unfotunate trip on a dirt road to a nearby GSM Operator point in the forests above Veliko Tarnovo more than 3 years ago ... 





















We managed to pull out the SUV from the first puddle using the winch, but got stuck into the next one and the winch got fucked up ... :lol:











After calling a local old farmer with a Russian Gaz Truck to pull us off for 10 euros,who got stuck into the first puddle we bought some beers, sausages, put up a fire and waited for the arrival of a same Toyota SUV of a collegue to pull us out with its working winch. 


It all ended up succesfully somewhere after midnight :lol:


Damn !... That summer there were crazy rains in Bulgaria ...


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ Nice SUV.

SUV is my favourite category, but its too expensive for me (for a hobbi)

and since my city car (corsa) is not for dirt roads, I try to avoid them...


5 years ago in croatia we made a trip to mali alan (above the sveti rock tunel)
unfortunately the paved road ends at the south portal of the tunnel, and it continues to the pass as a dirt road.

so we parked the car, and started walking...
fortunately we got a lift by a motorway worker with an SUV who brought us to a nice viewpoint on the serpentine... 

(he said not to leave the road b/c of danger of mines... hno


----------



## vlker (Oct 30, 2007)

Dirt road in Albania: Koplik - Theti (national park), the road is crossing mountain pass with about 1900 meters below sea


----------



## pijanec (Mar 28, 2007)

Great thread. Dirt roads are my favourite.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

vlker said:


> Dirt road in Albania: Koplik - Theti (national park), the road is crossing mountain pass with about 1900 meters below sea


Below? 

Great photos. :cheers:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Mountains of 1900m below sea level. Hmm, how low would the valleys be? 

Nice pics anyway. I'm going to have a look if I can find any more pics on my computer


----------

